
Strategy: Avoid Lots of Little Files - gk1
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/11/4/strategy-avoid-lots-of-little-files.html
======
WorldMaker
I think the takeaway here, as with most data problems, is be careful what you
are indexing and why/how. What file systems optimize their indices for is not
necessarily what your data needs indexed. In this particular example, because
(among other reasons) users tend to prefer folders with smaller numbers of
files, most operating systems naturally optimize their indices for that use
case rather than folders with large numbers of files.

------
jack9
> The problem is a file system isn't a database

Except that, that's exactly what it is.

